# Corrado G60 Show Car Prep - mega thread



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Friend of mine has had his Corrado G60 in the bodyshop since last yr, around about September 2006.

It was due for a following,

Audi A6 handles
Roof Aerial, Side repeaters, Washer jets, rear badge, rear wash wiper, swage lines removed.
Sills de-stone guarded (smoothed) 
Archs flared and resealed
US spec Front and Rear bumpers hung
US Spec rear tailgate hung

The car has had alot of exstensive engine work, using a fairly rare Bahn Brenner Supercharger, which sounds trully insane! gives the supercharger on my Lex'tezza a run for its money in terms of audiable output!

So, having been almost 1 yr since he dropped it off to the bodyshop, and Edition38 coming up, it really was time to get things finished! Last showing was Edition38 last yr, the car was literally taken the day after to the bodyshop to begin bodywork restoration and streamlining..

So, Bill gets his car back, were all very eager to see the finished article. Unfortuantley it was in a sorry state when i got it, but then again all the more challange for me, 48hrs before edition38!

So... heres how i got it!























































Splatter'd from head to toe in cutting compound grubby as you like!

more of it!





































looking dull, milky and not like a brand new sprayed car!










Urgghh!!!

























































Must say i was looking fwd to getting this car looking the best i could with the time i had.

So i started with the door/bonnet shuts



















Using APC mixed 1:10 since it was quite fresh paint i didn't feel the need to go too strong.. While it soaked it was wiped down with a fully wet Megs Drying towel, this is how they turned out 



















Next.

I started on the wheels, which he imported from Germany, WRD Meshs, which are 9x16s on the front and 9.5x16s on the rear 

Unfortunatley he is still awaiting delivery of the center caps 

The seem to be a laquered wheel rim, as i was getting not black oxidation residue when i tested them with some Alu Belgom...



















Even so, i watered down the AB Brite mix, just to be on the safe side..










Tyre walls scrubbed with a dual sided sponge, also tar remover was used on some areas of the wheels since the brake dust was well caked on!

Now onto washing the car...




























AB SSF through Gilmour (1cm) with luke warm water, left to dwell while i prepared for washing 2 bucket method.





































Washed with Megs Shampoo plus with washmit, dried with Aquatouch drying towel (i LOVE this thing  )

Quite a difference already... well.. the horrors still await..



















Above pic, you can see where its been cut back with wet and dry but then forgot about during compound..



















Not sure how this happened, but was only mildly evident when it was dirty.. clearly its soft scratchs buy an infected rag!

It gets dark pretty quick as i started this one about 4pm, and i took my time on the washing process...

Heres some pics of the marring/buffer trails/swirling caused by poor compounding




























I decide to kick start the detail by choosing my weapons for the polishing stage...

Ends up being 3M Black perferated polishing pad and Menz 106FA.

Heres some durings on the bonnet














































Just one pass with the PC, using flash so no cheating its looking pretty good, just 1 half of the bonnet...

I retire for the night and start again in the morning...

This time i noticed some small nicks/dust and small runs that i wanted to wetsand out...





































And the odd scratch caused during assembley..

So back to the polishing...

complete the bonnet and have quick check with the 500w lamp




























front wing with brinkman

Get going on the roof





































Pls note, that the 50/50s above, i haven't even buffed off the polish residue, but shows you what i aim for when its fully broken down 

Working my way round the car, come across this on the drivers door, looks like marks from a DA  i am hoping its not in the metal i.e. under the paint work...



















Polished, albiet 2 passes 

Heres a 50/50 of the front wing





































Ok, entire car polished pics..










boot shut



















Exhaust before










and after using Alu Belgom










Next is preparing for the LSP, which i chose as Victorias Concours Wax, gives spectacular results on black, very deep, glossy, wet and very durable.

Before that i use one my fav pre wax/sealant products, Chemical Guys EZ-Glaze




























Now buffed off





































(I tinted the lights for Bill last week, pretty good colour match, with coloured LED lights for indicators there still orange  )





































EZ Glaze, did a Fantastic job, really impressed me again

So, i decide to dress the tyres before i get 2 coats of Vic's Concours on...










Using CGs New look Gel










handy tool thanks to Phil H :thumb:



















Now some afters with Vic Concours!



























































































And some from E38 show




























I was happy with what i achieved, but there might be some more exstensive wetsanding going on with this car, with 4 coats of clear theres enough there to work out some of the OP i picked up on some areas...

Besides, i'm not finished with this car yet, i'm doing some work in the ICE area soon 

Thanks of reading 
Am.


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

DAMN!!! Some job that dude, amazing results though, that looks amazing now. Great write up mate. :thumb:


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Excellent work mate... the fact your doing all that with a PC really shows your enthusiam!!


----------



## PhatPhil (Feb 1, 2007)

Great car. It was some state when it came back from the bodyshop. What a turn around!


----------



## Maxym (Apr 27, 2007)

Top job, Mr S! Looks terrific. :thumb: (Those alloys look a bit vulnerable to kerbing... :doublesho )


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Very nice mate, you did her proud, some stunning results (almost as nice as your IS200  )


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

Bloody hell you weren't kidding with the words 'mega thread'.
Truly awesome.
What's your friend's connection to PureKLAS?
PureKLAS does mirror-polished alloys, no?


----------



## adb (Jul 13, 2006)

Great work - lovely motor - just shows what can be done with the PC and the right polish/technique!


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

Very impressive


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Stunning work there mate, that has to be about the blackest black car I've ever seen! :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Fantastic work and write up

Another fantstic detail from yourself


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

phwoar


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

your pretty good and confident at this wetsanding malarky :lol:

awesome result


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

cracking job mate


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

looks sweet matey


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

An amazing detail and a cracking write up.
The results are stunning :thumb:


----------



## bud man (Mar 30, 2007)

WOW stunning paint correction there fella :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great write up.. Superb job, that finish is so wet and glossy.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

great work, very impressive turnaround


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

Smashing finish from a very poor start.


----------



## kyle_sxi (Oct 29, 2006)

stunning work mate :buffer:


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Mr balls of steel strikes again. Fantastic attention to detail, you have a very lucky friend.


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

190Evoluzione said:


> Bloody hell you weren't kidding with the words 'mega thread'.
> Truly awesome.
> What's your friend's connection to PureKLAS?
> PureKLAS does mirror-polished alloys, no?


Cheers mate!

Bill has had some parts polished from PureKLAS, previously he ran some BBS splits with black centers. Engine parts were also polished from PureKLAS.

Some of the parts on my Lex'tezza is also polished from them, does good work does Dav


----------



## s-line (May 14, 2006)

bloody hell, thats a joke, how can a bodyshop let a car out like that!

lovely work on your behalf though, looks mint!


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

love the look ,and what a detail awesome


----------



## shadbor (Aug 14, 2006)

i bet it was one of those catch 22 situations for your mate, should'nt have accepted it in that condition from the bodyshop after all that money he spent with them, but just wanted the car back from them for the show, 

its a shame we have to finish the job for some bodyshops, all was not lost though as he had the trusty singh-meister to get it A1, lol, top thread there and stunning results:thumb:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Great work mate!

Where was the wheel dress stick from, you say thanks to Phil H - does that mean he sold you it, or told you where to get one?


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

That's a really nice looking corrado, or it is now after your hard work - I can't believe the bodyshop sent it out looking like that in the first place!


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

shadbor said:


> i bet it was one of those catch 22 situations for your mate, should'nt have accepted it in that condition from the bodyshop after all that money he spent with them, but just wanted the car back from them for the show,
> 
> its a shame we have to finish the job for some bodyshops, all was not lost though as he had the trusty singh-meister to get it A1, lol, top thread there and stunning results:thumb:


Thats kinda the story, but i'm not really in the position to lay it all out here, unless the owner wanted me to..

Either way, he'd probably of called me for a detail anyway! :buffer:

Cheers!


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

beardboy said:


> Great work mate!
> 
> Where was the wheel dress stick from, you say thanks to Phil H - does that mean he sold you it, or told you where to get one?


I saw a thread where Phil H was using them, knew straight away i needed them. Drop him a PM he might be able to help/advise he had a spare set


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Amazing work there!

Looks like the respray is a lot softer than the typical vag paint :thumb:

One of the most impressive recent threads.


----------



## tm_dw (Apr 24, 2007)

Amazing results!

What sandpaper did you use? 2000 grit?
Did you use a PC to remove the sanding marks?


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Fantastic work again MR S. I'd love to see the Corrado if you go to town on the wet sanding as you did with your Lexus. Great achievement


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

great detail and great writeup. thanks for posting mate


----------



## ash_xt (Apr 22, 2007)

hats off to you mate that looks stunning, i've got a liking for the rado's look gorgeous  especially that one


----------



## shadbor (Aug 14, 2006)

Mr Singh said:


> I saw a thread where Phil H was using them, knew straight away i needed them. Drop him a PM he might be able to help/advise he had a spare set


they are foam brushes, used for putting varnish on fine furniture usually as there are no bristle strokes left by them, the legendary Norm for the new yankee carpentry shop on discovery channel uses them on all his pieces of furniture he makes.,

but DW has now changed their primary use to the "extra fine detail and hard to access tyre dressing type tool thing" :lol:


----------



## panholio (Apr 22, 2006)

Awesome thread - your details always look awesom Mr S. 

I do hope your mate shows this thread to the bodyshop. That really is appalling.


----------



## hmi1750 (Apr 23, 2006)

Looks amazing now.. what a turnaround!


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

tm_dw said:


> Amazing results!
> 
> What sandpaper did you use? 2000 grit?
> Did you use a PC to remove the sanding marks?


I used 2000 grit, 3000 wasn't cutting it, even with it being fairly soft i was seemingly rubbing on 3000 grit without any flatting out, especially on the runs!


----------



## 306dean (Mar 18, 2007)

pure sex. End of.


----------



## Killahertz (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice work Am, the car looks stunning.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent work on a stunning car!!!!!


----------



## willjordan7 (Mar 31, 2006)

The car looks fantastic!!!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Stunning, Just Awesome!


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Stunning car and work.


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Very beautiful work!!!!!!!!

On another note: I've seen vxrmark use the ez creme glaze as well in the same fashion as you. I replied to let him know that ez creme should be worked into the paint until gone (which happens very quickly). He didn't reply back, but hopefully he took note.

Again, great job!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

tdekany said:


> Very beautiful work!!!!!!!!
> 
> On another note: I've seen vxrmark use the ez creme glaze as well in the same fashion as you. I replied to let him know that ez creme should be worked into the paint until gone (which happens very quickly). He didn't reply back, but hopefully he took note.
> 
> Again, great job!!!!!!!!!!


Hiya,

I tried this process on my Lex'tezza.. and must say that set of instructions does work 

On this detail however, time really was against us, did what i could with the time i had. Thats not to say it was a waste using the EZ Creme Glaze, the pictures prove it was completely worth it, and in person the finish struck me. Turned into a pool of deep black wetness, the last few cars i've detailed have always had the EZ Glaze Creme before LSP, be it jetseal or a wax..


----------



## Ben H (Jan 17, 2006)

excellent write up Mr Singh and an amazing turnaround


----------



## Djw John (Aug 8, 2007)

Bodyshop should be emabarrased sending a car out thats isnt even clean never mind the damage!

great turnaround


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Truly love your work mate. bet he cant wait for his centre caps?


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

very impressive work as always!


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

had to check this out, great write up and awesome results :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice job there - looks fab!


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

great work, lovely correction


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

absolute stunning work! and attention to detail. glad you like the sponge thingys


----------



## chris zr (Jan 26, 2007)

awesome car


----------

